# eye test in the Algarve



## lucylou (Jan 19, 2009)

Can anyone advise me on where I can get a optician to give me a eye test.
I have asked at several opticians if I can pay for a eye test and they all say no you have to buy the glasses from them. I want to buy the glasses on line.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure about Portugal, but in some countries (like here in France) the opticians aren't licensed to do eye exams at all. You need to find an opthamologist or optometrist - usually someone in private practice. But there should be no problem getting an "eye doctor" to give you the prescription and let you order the glasses wherever you want.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## lucylou (Jan 19, 2009)

*thanks bev*

Thank-you for your advise I will check it out cheers Lucy-lou


Bevdeforges said:


> Not sure about Portugal, but in some countries (like here in France) the opticians aren't licensed to do eye exams at all. You need to find an opthamologist or optometrist - usually someone in private practice. But there should be no problem getting an "eye doctor" to give you the prescription and let you order the glasses wherever you want.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------

